# Chasing the sun in France



## teljoy

Set off Friday 1st through the tunnel and first stop Charleville Meziere for two nights. Good weather for walks around the marina and the fete in the town. Bit noisy as a wedding occured near the aire whilst we were there.
Sun 3rd on to Lac du Der near St Didier where it was showery but mainly dry. Aire on edge of lake. Would have stayed longer but forecast was wet.
Mon 4th as weather uncertain on to Geraudot around Lac D'Orient staying at an ACSI site, L'Epine aux Moines. Had some good cycling on Tuesday round the lake and found a deserted beach for lunch. Weather brilliant and an excellent day.
Wed 6th had a bit of rain overnight and now planning moving on tomorrow south of Dijon heading slightly west chasing the sun but forecast for the next few days is uncertain but has been better than the UK I believe.
Membership of MHF has been a great benefit and I make that comment unashamedly as I have received so much information from members. Have got the LED's, the ALFA wifi extender, the ACSI book, All the Aires, USB Campsite stick etc. and all tips from members.

Once again thrown the plan away and chasing the weather.

Terry


----------



## tyreman1

Hope you find some sunshine soon.....pretty grim in South Wales today.


----------



## MrsW

Not so exciting here in Lot et Garonne but it is dry and 17 degrees this morning. To be honest, the odd cooler day is quite nice when you live here permanently!


----------



## peejay

Hi Terry,

We were at Charleville Meziers yesterday and it was overcast and cold.

Were now at Tournai and its chucking it down.

Were heading home though, hope you find some soon.

Pete


----------



## adonisito

Still on the Seine, cloudy here and 18c, not worth moving though as we go back on Saturday. Still, we'll be back for the big one early July, definately be sun chasing then - even if we have to go to Murcia!


----------



## KeithChesterfield

Please keep on up-dating the weather situation.

We arrive in France late on Saturday 9th and then on Sunday it's either meander East/South/West or go flat out to try and find the elusive sunnier parts of France.

Enjoy your holiday whatever the weather.

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## teemyob

*weather*

We have had mixed weather here in the alps. Probably rained 50% of the time. Rain is back again, heavy with thunderstorms.

We should have not followed the plan and gone to St. Tropez / Vaucluse/Provence. But Mrs. TM said it was too far.

Here was yesterday


----------



## erneboy

We are on our way north from Murcia via Lisbon heading for the Mosel Valley. We have stopped off near Burgos because the forecast further north is not good. It looks to me as though a week round here is the job so we can wait and see if the weather further north improves.

For those who are interested I get my weather information for this area from www.eltiempo.es Alan.


----------



## aldra

pouring down here at Luxeuil le bains(400 mls from Calais,close to Nancy. Camargue and Provence was sunny and dry apart from 3 weeks in april/may it has been lovely

we chasing for home now so weather not a problem

hope it improves for all of you still travelling

Aldra


----------



## zulurita

teljoy said:


> Set off Friday 1st through the tunnel and first stop Charleville Meziere for two nights. Good weather for walks around the marina and the fete in the town. Bit noisy as a wedding occured near the aire whilst we were there.
> Sun 3rd on to Lac du Der near St Didier where it was showery but mainly dry. Aire on edge of lake. Would have stayed longer but forecast was wet.
> Mon 4th as weather uncertain on to Geraudot around Lac D'Orient staying at an ACSI site, L'Epine aux Moines. Had some good cycling on Tuesday round the lake and found a deserted beach for lunch. Weather brilliant and an excellent day.
> Wed 6th had a bit of rain overnight and now planning moving on tomorrow south of Dijon heading slightly west chasing the sun but forecast for the next few days is uncertain but has been better than the UK I believe.
> Membership of MHF has been a great benefit and I make that comment unashamedly as I have received so much information from members. Have got the LED's, the ALFA wifi extender, the ACSI Book [MHF Link], All the Aires, USB Campsite stick etc. and all tips from members.
> 
> Once again thrown the plan away and chasing the weather.
> 
> Terry


If you have a smart phone download Meteo.fr and you can check the weather and follow the sun. This is what we did.


----------



## adonisito

Look, there's some sun on the Seine, beer to follow!


----------



## JIMY

Confirmation hot and sunny in Murcia
Jim


----------



## Goldwinger

Lovely here near Benidorm been in Spain for seven weeks it has not missed a day from the north to Gib and back eighty to ninety great.


----------



## teljoy

teljoy said:


> Set off Friday 1st through the tunnel and first stop Charleville Meziere for two nights. Good weather for walks around the marina and the fete in the town. Bit noisy as a wedding occured near the aire whilst we were there.
> Sun 3rd on to Lac du Der near St Didier where it was showery but mainly dry. Aire on edge of lake. Would have stayed longer but forecast was wet.
> Mon 4th as weather uncertain on to Geraudot around Lac D'Orient staying at an ACSI site, L'Epine aux Moines. Had some good cycling on Tuesday round the lake and found a deserted beach for lunch. Weather brilliant and an excellent day.
> Wed 6th had a bit of rain overnight and now planning moving on tomorrow south of Dijon heading slightly west chasing the sun but forecast for the next few days is uncertain but has been better than the UK I believe.
> Membership of MHF has been a great benefit and I make that comment unashamedly as I have received so much information from members. Have got the LED's, the ALFA wifi extender, the ACSI Book [MHF Link], All the Aires, USB Campsite stick etc. and all tips from members.
> 
> Once again thrown the plan away and chasing the weather.
> 
> Terry


After cycling 25miles round three lakes on Wednesday, Lac d'Orient, Lac du Temple and Lac Amance we then moved on to the Morvan region to Lormes and a campsite Etange du Goulot. Weather is still being kind to us, a little like lake district in the summer.
Moving on tomorrow Saturday to Paray le Monial apparently near a canal for cycling. Weather forecast for the next few days apart from Sunday is improving.

Terry


----------



## JIMY

Too hot and sunny Moixent(38). Nicely hot and sunny Taragona 32c.
Jim


----------



## JIMY

how come I got smiley? never managed that before should have said 38c
Jim


----------



## TerryL

Sitting here at Les Praz, just outside Chamonix. The mountains disappeared at lunchtime, now watching the rainwater pour off the awning! And the forecast ain't too good either!

Ah well, at least the fridge is keeping the beer cool!

Terry


----------



## rrusty

Bordeaux, started raining in the early hours this morning and went of a couple of hours ago forecast not great.


----------



## aldra

Any consolation its not too good here either

although today has been good- ish

Aldra


----------



## lesanne

Hi ,live in Vendee ,weather not normal, 10 day forcast shows sunshine and showers ,,,more of the later..untill July........Les..


----------



## teljoy

teljoy said:


> teljoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Set off Friday 1st through the tunnel and first stop Charleville Meziere for two nights. Good weather for walks around the marina and the fete in the town. Bit noisy as a wedding occured near the aire whilst we were there.
> Sun 3rd on to Lac du Der near St Didier where it was showery but mainly dry. Aire on edge of lake. Would have stayed longer but forecast was wet.
> Mon 4th as weather uncertain on to Geraudot around Lac D'Orient staying at an ACSI site, L'Epine aux Moines. Had some good cycling on Tuesday round the lake and found a deserted beach for lunch. Weather brilliant and an excellent day.
> Wed 6th had a bit of rain overnight and now planning moving on tomorrow south of Dijon heading slightly west chasing the sun but forecast for the next few days is uncertain but has been better than the UK I believe.
> Membership of MHF has been a great benefit and I make that comment unashamedly as I have received so much information from members. Have got the LED's, the ALFA wifi extender, the ACSI Book [MHF Link] [MHF Link]</a>, All the Aires, USB Campsite stick etc. and all tips from members.
> 
> Once again thrown the plan away and chasing the weather.
> 
> Terry
> 
> 
> 
> After cycling 25miles round three lakes on Wednesday, Lac d'Orient, Lac du Temple and Lac Amance we then moved on to the Morvan region to Lormes and a campsite Etange du Goulot. Weather is still being kind to us, a little like lake district in the summer.
> Moving on tomorrow Saturday to Paray le Monial apparently near a canal for cycling. Weather forecast for the next few days apart from Sunday is improving.
> 
> Terry
Click to expand...

It seems from what everyone is saying that France is a washout till Mid July. Hey! Ho! will just have to travel about and take pot luck. Got caught in seven hours of rain yesterday some of which we were spending cycling along a canal near Digion. Still drying out the wets.

Terry


----------



## mangolover

Overcast and rain here, near Biarritz, for the last couple of days. And more of the same predicted until Thursday.

mango


----------



## raynipper

Don't complain. Half of UK is under water.

Ray.


----------



## brillopad

raynipper said:


> Don't complain. Half of UK is under water.
> 
> Ray.


And were still on a hosepipe ban. 8O 8O 
Dennis


----------



## raynipper

brillopad said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't complain. Half of UK is under water.
> 
> Ray.
> 
> 
> 
> And were still on a hosepipe ban. 8O 8O
> Dennis
Click to expand...

Ahhhh, Ha ha ha :lol: ha ha :lol: :lol: :lol: choke.

It is quite revealing when your on a water meter and the first bill comes in.!!!! You soon learn to economise.

Ray.


----------



## aldra

Ray 
you don't need a water metre living there 

just rainwater buts or sails to collect the wind blown water and channel it into containers :lol: :lol:  

Greetings from Albert to you both

Aldra


----------



## Penquin

We have come back to the UK for a week's "holiday" on a narrow boat.......

we left the Lot et Garonne in sun and arrived at Portsmouth in the pouring rain, am now in Exeter and guess what - it's raining, oh to be back in France.....

I am due to return in 2 weeks time and the forecast for our home is for overcast for the next two days with sunny intervals followed by improving sunshine, but at least it's warm enough at home to not need the heating onn - it's only 12C here........

I will be counting down the days till I return and will probably find the canals are flooded or bone dry and we cannot more anyway!

Isn't life fun! :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## teljoy

teljoy said:


> teljoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teljoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Set off Friday 1st through the tunnel and first stop Charleville Meziere for two nights. Good weather for walks around the marina and the fete in the town. Bit noisy as a wedding occured near the aire whilst we were there.
> Sun 3rd on to Lac du Der near St Didier where it was showery but mainly dry. Aire on edge of lake. Would have stayed longer but forecast was wet.
> Mon 4th as weather uncertain on to Geraudot around Lac D'Orient staying at an ACSI site, L'Epine aux Moines. Had some good cycling on Tuesday round the lake and found a deserted beach for lunch. Weather brilliant and an excellent day.
> Wed 6th had a bit of rain overnight and now planning moving on tomorrow south of Dijon heading slightly west chasing the sun but forecast for the next few days is uncertain but has been better than the UK I believe.
> Membership of MHF has been a great benefit and I make that comment unashamedly as I have received so much information from members. Have got the LED's, the ALFA wifi extender, the [URL="http://www.outdoorbits.com/acsi-campingcard-uk-2012-p-2118.html>ACSI Book [MHF Link] [MHF Link][/URL] [MHF Link]</a>, All the Aires, USB Campsite stick etc. and all tips from members.
> 
> Once again thrown the plan away and chasing the weather.
> 
> Terry
> 
> 
> 
> After cycling 25miles round three lakes on Wednesday, Lac d'Orient, Lac du Temple and Lac Amance we then moved on to the Morvan region to Lormes and a campsite Etange du Goulot. Weather is still being kind to us, a little like lake district in the summer.
> Moving on tomorrow Saturday to Paray le Monial apparently near a canal for cycling. Weather forecast for the next few days apart from Sunday is improving.
> 
> Terry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It seems from what everyone is saying that France is a washout till Mid July. Hey! Ho! will just have to travel about and take pot luck. Got caught in seven hours of rain yesterday some of which we were spending cycling along a canal near Digion. Still drying out the wets.
> 
> Terry
Click to expand...

Now moved on to near Vitrac in the Dordogne on an ACSI site that we visited last year. Drove through reasonable sunshine for 6 hours now camped up chairs out, beer poured, one bite of sandwich and now a thunderstorm. But at least it's warm.

Terry


----------



## raynipper

aldra said:


> Ray
> you don't need a water metre living there
> 
> just rainwater buts or sails to collect the wind blown water and channel it into containers :lol: :lol:
> 
> Greetings from Albert to you both
> 
> Aldra


Ah I think you just came on a wet week Aldra. Thanks Albert.
It's been just georgeous since then........ 8O well the odd day or two.

Brilliant sun today and Tuesday looks good before we come to UK Wednesday. Yuck.

Ray.


----------



## divil

Heading for Perigord/Dordogne from UK on 5am tunnel this Saturday....will bring wellies and thong! :lol: 

Paul


----------



## aldra

Wow divil

imagination is in overdrive now :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## DC4JC

divil said:


> Heading for Perigord/Dordogne from UK on 5am tunnel this Saturday....will bring wellies and thong! :lol:
> 
> Paul


We are also on the 5am tunnel this Saturday 8) Not sure where we are going yet..wherever it's the warmest and you never know, maybe a bit of sun :roll:

So we may be following you to the Dordogne region 

Janice & Dave


----------



## barryd

Don't be exciting Aldra with talk about thongs!

Now at Nancy. Weather been a bit naff but warm and still now. Trip boring so far. Too flat northern France so far and busier on the roads than the south. Mind you watching the news it looks like England might have sunk so shouldn't complain.

After a look round Nancy we are heading into the Alsace mountains where it will be thunderstorms and 13 degrees. Lovely. This isn't what I signed up for. Come on summer!


----------



## GROUNDHOG

We are also heading off on Saturday, planning to go to Reims / Lac D'Orient area initially and then uncertain maybe Germany and Switzerland or straight down South. The weather, according to Meteo Fr looks as though it might be improving a bit next week. Any suggestions as to where to go always welcome... and not in that way!

How is it around Lac D'Orient at the moment?


----------



## aldra

You take what you get

you have loads of time

things will improve 
it did for us

so you are not going to drown 8O 

well not on water

maybe in water
loads of time for absolutely fantastic weather to come

we are off to Italy on Sept 3rd

have a great time  

Aldra


----------



## rod_vw

It's wet here on the Aire at Melay (46.21345, 4.01675) on the side of the canal just North of Roanne, this morning wasn't too bad but we've had thunder this evening with rain to match.

Yesterday afternoon was much the same when we arrived here.

The weather forecast for this side of France looks better for Wednesday to Saturday and maybe Sunday.

We were on the Med at Plage de Piemenson last Wednesday (6th June) and it was windy and non too warm so we moved inland to Avignon to a pleasant evening.

Just a note to anyone coming this way and using this Aire, it's listed as 'no electric' in some books but you can find two unmetered French sockets in the box on the pole to the right of the entry. A long lead and maybe a splitter will get you power!

Rod


----------



## teljoy

GROUNDHOG said:


> We are also heading off on Saturday, planning to go to Reims / Lac D'Orient area initially and then uncertain maybe Germany and Switzerland or straight down South. The weather, according to Meteo Fr looks as though it might be improving a bit next week. Any suggestions as to where to go always welcome... and not in that way!
> 
> How is it around Lac D'Orient at the moment?


It was OK when we were there on 5th June to 7th and the sun was out. Looking at weather online it seems that the weather will be good for that region next week. Check out www.weatheronline.co.uk/France

Terry


----------



## divil

DC4JC said:


> divil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heading for Perigord/Dordogne from UK on 5am tunnel this Saturday....will bring wellies and thong! :lol:
> 
> Paul
> 
> 
> 
> We are also on the 5am tunnel this Saturday 8) Not sure where we are going yet..wherever it's the warmest and you never know, maybe a bit of sun :roll:
> 
> So we may be following you to the Dordogne region
> 
> Janice & Dave
Click to expand...

Cool...we are actually booked on the 5:10am but we will probably be early and may take the earlier option if offered but we will keep our eyes open for your Burstner....we will be in an Elddis Autoquest...say 'hi' if you see us!

TTFN
Paul & Lindsay


----------



## DC4JC

divil said:


> DC4JC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> divil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heading for Perigord/Dordogne from UK on 5am tunnel this Saturday....will bring wellies and thong! :lol:
> 
> Paul
> 
> 
> 
> We are also on the 5am tunnel this Saturday 8) Not sure where we are going yet..wherever it's the warmest and you never know, maybe a bit of sun :roll:
> 
> So we may be following you to the Dordogne region
> 
> Janice & Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool...we are actually booked on the 5:10am but we will probably be early and may take the earlier option if offered but we will keep our eyes open for your Burstner....we will be in an Elddis Autoquest...say 'hi' if you see us!
> 
> TTFN
> Paul & Lindsay
Click to expand...

Hi,

Yes 5.10 for us too. Probably will be there far too early!
Can't wait..just packing the largest suitcase in the world..much to Daves disgust, with him saying "you don't need that".. but of course I do :roll:

Certainly will say "hi".

Have a safe journey 

Janice & Dave.


----------



## babyrhino

Languedoc has been very changeable so far this year - one weekend recently it was 35 degrees on Saturday and 13 degrees on Sunday with clouds and winds - but it's never boring!

I found that on www.angloinfo.com you can call up a specific forecast for your own village but it's always so pessimistic that I (almost!) felt like moving back to the UK. It will say partly cloudy and show a fairly negative picture when the real weather is actually mostly clear with just a few clouds - don't think they have programmed that one in!

Meteo is usually pretty good and I always like weather-forecast.com because it is usually pretty positive and I prefer good news even if the reality turns out a bit different.

Looks like we may now be heading into a belated good spell - this time last year we were well into an almost endless spell of temperatures over 30 each day.

One thing we have learned around here is that the weather can change very quickly because of the winds and that a general rule is that the furthereast you go in this region you generally get the better weather so it might be duff weather in Carcassonne but lovely in Narbonne.

Brian


----------



## barryd

Went into Nancy today on the bike. Full waterproofs. Looked like a couple of drowned rats.


----------



## alshymer

Beautiful down here at the aire at Ste Maxime. Lunch in the sun at St Tropez yesterday. 28degrees and not too busy.
Worth travelling some miles for!!!
Keep dry.
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## barryd

Get lost! 28 degrees! Pah. :LOL

Up at the ski station at geradmer now (Alsace ish)

Monsoon season is all I can say. Still. Good views. The aire down in the town is packed but only us up here. Do they know something we don't? Like there is a hurricane on the way! :eek


----------



## ThursdaysChild

Come on,you lot. Gird up your loins and head for Italy. 
After a few cloudy days, the Adriatic is now glorious. Hot in the sun, but enough breeze to cool off in the shade.
Quite a few Dutch, a few Germans,but virtually no Brits. Sostas and sites only half full.


----------



## kaori

*Weather*

Here at Beziers area today blue skies,strong winds am and cloud /sun now,forcast good until Sunday 25c not settled anywhere in France!!!


----------



## barryd

We will eventually get to Italy but probably not until August!


----------



## aldra

Barry D

you need some rain to cool you down
too much sun and you become insufferable

a little rain and you (may) be OK 

Have a lovely holiday

Aldra


----------



## barryd

I haven't even got going yet Aldra! It's freezing up here tonight!

I need some hot sun so I can get my top off and work up a sweat rowing! Just for you. (will post the pics


----------



## teljoy

teljoy said:


> teljoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teljoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teljoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Set off Friday 1st through the tunnel and first stop Charleville Meziere for two nights. Good weather for walks around the marina and the fete in the town. Bit noisy as a wedding occured near the aire whilst we were there.
> Sun 3rd on to Lac du Der near St Didier where it was showery but mainly dry. Aire on edge of lake. Would have stayed longer but forecast was wet.
> Mon 4th as weather uncertain on to Geraudot around Lac D'Orient staying at an ACSI site, L'Epine aux Moines. Had some good cycling on Tuesday round the lake and found a deserted beach for lunch. Weather brilliant and an excellent day.
> Wed 6th had a bit of rain overnight and now planning moving on tomorrow south of Dijon heading slightly west chasing the sun but forecast for the next few days is uncertain but has been better than the UK I believe.
> Membership of MHF has been a great benefit and I make that comment unashamedly as I have received so much information from members. Have got the LED's, the ALFA wifi extender, the [URL="http://www.outdoorbits.com/acsi-campingcard-uk-2012-p-2118.html><a href=http://www.outdoorbits.com/acsi-campingcard-uk-2012-p-2118.html>ACSI Book [MHF Link] [MHF Link][/URL] [MHF Link]</a> [MHF Link]</a>, All the Aires, USB Campsite stick etc. and all tips from members.
> 
> Once again thrown the plan away and chasing the weather.
> 
> Terry
> 
> 
> 
> After cycling 25miles round three lakes on Wednesday, Lac d'Orient, Lac du Temple and Lac Amance we then moved on to the Morvan region to Lormes and a campsite Etange du Goulot. Weather is still being kind to us, a little like lake district in the summer.
> Moving on tomorrow Saturday to Paray le Monial apparently near a canal for cycling. Weather forecast for the next few days apart from Sunday is improving.
> 
> Terry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It seems from what everyone is saying that France is a washout till Mid July. Hey! Ho! will just have to travel about and take pot luck. Got caught in seven hours of rain yesterday some of which we were spending cycling along a canal near Digion. Still drying out the wets.
> 
> Terry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now moved on to near Vitrac in the Dordogne on an ACSI site that we visited last year. Drove through reasonable sunshine for 6 hours now camped up chairs out, beer poured, one bite of sandwich and now a thunderstorm. But at least it's warm.
> 
> Terry
Click to expand...

Tomorrow Friday 15th will be heading up the west coast with a couple of stops to reach Abbeville on Wednesday. Hasn't been too bad for weather although as the title says we have had to chase it. Forecast is a little better.

Terrry


----------



## barryd

Much better day today!!!

Still at Gendermer at the Ski resort but nobody seems to want to join us! 

Going to walk round that lake in the background later.

forecast for the weekend is superb so over the Grand Ballon for us and down to Colmar area.

Come on summer!!!


----------



## teljoy

teljoy said:


> teljoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teljoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teljoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teljoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Set off Friday 1st through the tunnel and first stop Charleville Meziere for two nights. Good weather for walks around the marina and the fete in the town. Bit noisy as a wedding occured near the aire whilst we were there.
> Sun 3rd on to Lac du Der near St Didier where it was showery but mainly dry. Aire on edge of lake. Would have stayed longer but forecast was wet.
> Mon 4th as weather uncertain on to Geraudot around Lac D'Orient staying at an ACSI site, L'Epine aux Moines. Had some good cycling on Tuesday round the lake and found a deserted beach for lunch. Weather brilliant and an excellent day.
> Wed 6th had a bit of rain overnight and now planning moving on tomorrow south of Dijon heading slightly west chasing the sun but forecast for the next few days is uncertain but has been better than the UK I believe.
> Membership of MHF has been a great benefit and I make that comment unashamedly as I have received so much information from members. Have got the LED's, the ALFA wifi extender, the [URL="http://www.outdoorbits.com/acsi-campingcard-uk-2012-p-2118.html><a href=http://www.outdoorbits.com/...card-uk-2012-p-2118.html>ACSI Book [MHF Link] [MHF Link][/URL] [MHF Link]</a> [MHF Link]</a> [MHF Link]</a>, All the Aires, USB Campsite stick etc. and all tips from members.
> 
> Once again thrown the plan away and chasing the weather.
> 
> Terry
> 
> 
> 
> After cycling 25miles round three lakes on Wednesday, Lac d'Orient, Lac du Temple and Lac Amance we then moved on to the Morvan region to Lormes and a campsite Etange du Goulot. Weather is still being kind to us, a little like lake district in the summer.
> Moving on tomorrow Saturday to Paray le Monial apparently near a canal for cycling. Weather forecast for the next few days apart from Sunday is improving.
> 
> Terry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It seems from what everyone is saying that France is a washout till Mid July. Hey! Ho! will just have to travel about and take pot luck. Got caught in seven hours of rain yesterday some of which we were spending cycling along a canal near Digion. Still drying out the wets.
> 
> Terry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now moved on to near Vitrac in the Dordogne on an ACSI site that we visited last year. Drove through reasonable sunshine for 6 hours now camped up chairs out, beer poured, one bite of sandwich and now a thunderstorm. But at least it's warm.
> 
> Terry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tomorrow Friday 15th will be heading up the west coast with a couple of stops to reach Abbeville on Wednesday. Hasn't been too bad for weather although as the title says we have had to chase it. Forecast is a little better.
> 
> Terrry
Click to expand...

Change of mind now taking advantage of weather here and moving north west on Saturday. Such a difference from last week.
Finally got into the pool. Maybe summer has begun.
At least Joy thinks it has.

Terry


----------



## G7UXG

Currently just east of Gap at Savines-le-Lac. Weather here is glorious. Been about 22C today. Looks like tomorrow and the weekend will be 28 to 30 degrees, so I think we'll stay here for a coupled days.


----------



## barryd

It's too hot now!


----------



## erneboy

36 degrees here in Ulm Southern Germany, hot, Alan.


----------



## teljoy

teljoy said:


> teljoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teljoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teljoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teljoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teljoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Set off Friday 1st through the tunnel and first stop Charleville Meziere for two nights. Good weather for walks around the marina and the fete in the town. Bit noisy as a wedding occured near the aire whilst we were there.
> Sun 3rd on to Lac du Der near St Didier where it was showery but mainly dry. Aire on edge of lake. Would have stayed longer but forecast was wet.
> Mon 4th as weather uncertain on to Geraudot around Lac D'Orient staying at an ACSI site, L'Epine aux Moines. Had some good cycling on Tuesday round the lake and found a deserted beach for lunch. Weather brilliant and an excellent day.
> Wed 6th had a bit of rain overnight and now planning moving on tomorrow south of Dijon heading slightly west chasing the sun but forecast for the next few days is uncertain but has been better than the UK I believe.
> Membership of MHF has been a great benefit and I make that comment unashamedly as I have received so much information from members. Have got the LED's, the ALFA wifi extender, the [URL="http://www.outdoorbits.com/acsi-campingcard-uk-2012-p-2118.html><a href=http://www.outdoorbits.com/...card-uk-2012-p-2118.html>ACSI Book [MHF Link] [MHF Link][/URL] [MHF Link]</a> [MHF Link]</a> [MHF Link]</a> [MHF Link]</a>, All the Aires, USB Campsite stick etc. and all tips from members.
> 
> Once again thrown the plan away and chasing the weather.
> 
> Terry
> 
> 
> 
> After cycling 25miles round three lakes on Wednesday, Lac d'Orient, Lac du Temple and Lac Amance we then moved on to the Morvan region to Lormes and a campsite Etange du Goulot. Weather is still being kind to us, a little like lake district in the summer.
> Moving on tomorrow Saturday to Paray le Monial apparently near a canal for cycling. Weather forecast for the next few days apart from Sunday is improving.
> 
> Terry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It seems from what everyone is saying that France is a washout till Mid July. Hey! Ho! will just have to travel about and take pot luck. Got caught in seven hours of rain yesterday some of which we were spending cycling along a canal near Digion. Still drying out the wets.
> 
> Terry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now moved on to near Vitrac in the Dordogne on an ACSI site that we visited last year. Drove through reasonable sunshine for 6 hours now camped up chairs out, beer poured, one bite of sandwich and now a thunderstorm. But at least it's warm.
> 
> Terry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tomorrow Friday 15th will be heading up the west coast with a couple of stops to reach Abbeville on Wednesday. Hasn't been too bad for weather although as the title says we have had to chase it. Forecast is a little better.
> 
> Terrry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Change of mind now taking advantage of weather here and moving north west on Saturday. Such a difference from last week.
> Finally got into the pool. Maybe summer has begun.
> At least Joy thinks it has.
> 
> Terry
Click to expand...

Today Saturday after a good week in the Dordogne we have moved north west to outside of Niort for some more cycling by a canal. Weather OK and improving for tomorrow. Still holding the suntan.

Terry


----------



## GROUNDHOG

32 in Digne Les Bains looking for a decent campsite for a few days with nice pool -any ideas?


----------



## GROUNDHOG

32 in Digne Les Bains looking for a decent campsite for a few days with nice pool -any ideas?


----------

